# FredD dog Wiley needs a new home



## NarysDad

*Back in August of this year I lost a good friend named Fred Dubiel, some of you have had the chance to know Fred. We are trying to help Fred's wife Linda to find a home for one of Freds dogs Wiley or as some of you knew him as Brix. He is located near Detroit Michigan. Wiley has been neutered. Anyone interested please call 870-736-4737*


----------



## Prinzsalpha

Come on peeps...this boy deserves a 4ever home. Nice looking dog.


----------



## NarysDad

Thanks Maureen. Wiley is a 3 year old neutered male. He has always been a woman's dog or favors women. Anyone interested can contact me either at the number above or via pm and I will give you the phone number to Fred's widow Linda which can tell you more about him as I'm just posting as a favor to her and specially to find this boy that forever home


----------



## onyx'girl

She should ask local rescues or the German Shepherd Rescue of Michigan to help her in* safely *placing him. The GSD rescue is based in the Detroit area / they can do an evaluation on him. 

East side of the state
Andrea Kyriacou
Detroit, MI
Email: [email protected]

What happened to the other thread on Wiley?


----------



## TrickyShepherd

Aww, that's so sad. Hopefully Wiley gets a new forever home soon. He's a beautiful boy, If I had room for one more I'd take him here to sunny FL. 

Good luck with rehoming him.


----------



## Castlemaid

The other thread on Wiley got deleted as it turned into members bashing members. This one WILL stay focused on the dog, yes? 

As stated, Chuck is doing a courtesy posting for Fred's widow. All offers of help and questions should go through the phone number listed.


----------



## jaggirl47

bump


----------



## dogsnkiddos

I know you said you are posting for someone else...but do you know how he does with cats? My parents two dogs were lost to cancer last week, days apart, at the age of 15 and 14 (old for greyhounds). They want to head back to shepherds now, but have cats.


----------



## NarysDad

dogsnkiddos said:


> I know you said you are posting for someone else...but do you know how he does with cats? My parents two dogs were lost to cancer last week, days apart, at the age of 15 and 14 (old for greyhounds). They want to head back to shepherds now, but have cats.


I know that they had small dogs also that he lived with and if I'm correct his breeder had cats when he was there for the first 6 months of his life. Not sure exactly if he did well with cats. You are welcome to pm me and I will give you the contact number in which you may get better information from Fred's widow Linda


----------



## RebelGSD

Absolutely stunning boy and sounds like a great disposition. Who will be the lucky person to get him?


----------



## NarysDad

RebelGSD said:


> Absolutely stunning boy and sounds like a great disposition. Who will be the lucky person to get him?


Hopefully someone soon cause this boy sure does deserve the correct forever home


----------



## Jax08

He is a beautiful boy. But I would really suggest you take the initiative to find someone to evaluate him. Many people won't go past the initial post if the information isn't there and if there are any issues, often owners don't consider them issues so don't say anything about them...that's how I ended up with an anxiety ridden, cat killing, doberman for a foster for 9 months and I'm NOT saying Wiley is like that dog just using my example. So, if you know anyone in the Michigan area that can go take the dog out and evaluate him that would be ideal. The more information you can post first hand, the better chance he will have of finding a home. I'm just giving you my experience with posting a dog here or any other forum.


----------



## Rerun

It's amazing to me that people will adopt a dog from a shelter halfway across the country based on a picture on the internet and a death sentence, but little to no info or only basic info as in "he sniffed a dog today and didn't growl so we'll label him dog friendly" (hey, I've done it too, I know they tug at your heartstrings), but a gorgeous decently bred beautiful young adult sable that is in good health and presumably has a decent temperament has trouble being placed.

OP has provided a nice picture, some basic info, and appears to be quick to give the phone number of the owner who can surely tell interested parties anything they'd like to know. IMHO if someone was serious about adopting him, they'd PM OP for contact info. People email with shelters back and forth all the time to try to find out if a dog is dog/cat/kid friendly, and talk to breeders. Why would they not just pick up the phone and call the owner as has been requested?


----------



## Rerun

I actually just saw that the number was posted. Perhaps it was the last thread about this dog that you had to PM OP, but really, the number is right there. If anyone was seriously interested, they could give the owner a call and ask questions.


----------



## NarysDad

Rerun said:


> I actually just saw that the number was posted. Perhaps it was the last thread about this dog that you had to PM OP, but really, the number is right there. If anyone was seriously interested, they could give the owner a call and ask questions.



Exactly!!! He has been evaluated I'm thinking about 2 months ago when Fred's widow first decided to re-home him.


----------



## Castlemaid

*ADMIN NOTE:* If anyone is interested, Please phone the contact number. That is the best bet to get the info a person wants.

Chuck has been clear that his knowledge of the dog is limited and inquiries need to go to the owner. Let's stop the harassment from people who feel that things should be done differently. 

And if you wonder where you post went, it got deleted.


----------



## Sunflowers

Oh, how I wish I could take him!

Probably a bad idea, with a 10-month-old, huh?


----------



## NarysDad

Sunflowers said:


> Oh, how I wish I could take him!
> 
> Probably a bad idea, with a 10-month-old, huh?


Thanks but I think this boy would do well soon as we are able to place him, we are working with a couple rescues which i hope will improve the chances of finding that precious home soon


----------



## NarysDad

bump


----------



## RocketDog

I wish I were closer.


----------



## NarysDad

Bump


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

Gosh hope Wiley gets his home soon! he is such a nice dog. I remember many of Fred's posts about him. 

I have 3 now and cannot have any more or I would seriously consider him.


----------



## NarysDad

I wish that all that helped with Brix/Wiley when he got lost when Fred first brought him home would make the same effort in finding this boy a forever home


----------



## onyx'girl

Your direction in this thread is to call the #for information. Maybe there is another way to help Brix/Wiley in his location/asking the local GSD rescue to help?


----------



## NarysDad

Jane this has also been done a month ago, but thanks


----------



## onyx'girl

So is the rescue courtesy listing him? I didn't see him on their site.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

I know we in rescue make it all look so easy :rofl: but to place an adult, male GSD typically takes time and patience. Anything beyond *total* pet lengthens the time needed. Add sable, depending on your area - yeah, I know it seems weird to everyone here - if we could fine lightly pigmented black/tan (silver) saddle backed GSDs with good temperaments, we would have a high adoption rate! My non-temp fosters in the past few years have been with me 10 months (sport dog), 1 year (senior), 8 months (an old health issue), 10 months (health/shy). 

When you look at the board itself as a place to adopt a dog out, it is not a very effective (in terms of percentages) place to do that either. I just don't want people to have high hopes that this will be THE place to have an adoption happen. 

Rescues can help in many ways beyond the courtesy listing. They can go through adopters and applicants to see if the dog is a match with any. They can help in the screening process. They can help support people with training resources, evaluations, and vetting info. Courtesy posting is just one way to help. 

I am not local to Wiley and so do not know the best resources available in terms of rescues, but I would focus on them for sure with the understanding that they are really busy too. I am very sorry for Wiley and for Fred's wife and family.


----------



## NarysDad

Jane I would be happy to give you Linda's number and she can answer your your questions. I know white paws knows about him also since Maureen has talked to me and also Linda about him and she set up a evaluation on him


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

I am glad to hear that local rescue/White Paws is involved.


----------



## Jax08

I hope Maureen will share the evaluation on here to further help Wiley. And independent evaluation is so important.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Just me, because I am a paranoid polly, I wouldn't post an eval on a public forum where it would not be able to be erased. I went out to meet a dog once - did all sorts of touching, moving, grabbing, etc, and the dog was great for me. She ended up in a shelter and failed her eval - for whatever reason and was rescue only - so if I had said she's easy peasy (which I *swear* she was!!!) and someone off the street had taken her, and she was put under pressure she might not have been okay. Who knows nowadays who is going to come back at you and for what.


----------



## Jax08

Jean - how else do you get an unbiased description of the dog if not from the evaluation?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

I just wouldn't post it on a forum. Because if I say this is a dog that can be touched all over the first thing that will happen is that someone will grab it by the tongue and the dog will grab their hand and then I am the one who said "this is a dog that can be touched all over" and I will be in trouble. :rofl:


----------



## Castlemaid

Well, if anyone is interested, they'll have to contact the owner and ask for references on the evaluation.


----------



## msvette2u

I don't put a lot of stock in shelter evals. 
The reason being...I got a dog in w/the eval stating he was fine with cats. Yeah he was wonderful with cats -- until the cat's back was turned! Thereupon he tried to _eat_ the cat.
Nice. 
I'd rather see an "owner surrender" form filled out than a shelter eval. OS forms can tell you if the dog lived with cats/kids/other dogs, and if they don't lie, are much more useful to me than some shelter eval.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Wiley is in a home right now so Maureen (sorry to put all the pressure on you MYoung!) would be able to get both.


----------



## gsdraven

Here is not the place to discuss the eval process. Shelter evals are tough because the dog is stressed and owners lie when surrendering a dog. Best thing to do (esp in the case because it is possible) is talk with the owner and meet the dog and draw your own conclusions. Let's keep the OT chat to a minimum. Thanks.


----------



## RebelGSD

I think Jean is right, sometimes it takes a while, several months, to place even the best dog. In our experience sables are harder to place with the average pet owner, people around here at least prefer the Rin Tin Tin look. Maybe also the Sch community can be approached. He is too far for our applicants, unfortunately, around here people want to meet the dog before committing. 
I just wish I could have another dog, I would have to place some fosters first. He is just gorgeous.
Don't be too disappointed that it takes some time, the family that gets him has to appreciate the great dog they will get. 
If it is a comfort, adoptions here tend to pick up before/around Christmas as people have some time off to spend with a new dog.
Sending positive thoughts.


----------



## NarysDad

Bump


----------



## NarysDad

bump


----------



## Jefferson's_GSD

Nice looking Boy, I will have to think and talk to my wife about him. He sure is stunning!


----------



## Castlemaid

I do believe that this is a strong dog that will need to go to an experienced handler who can really appreciate him and what he brings.

When contacting the owner, be ready with a lot of questions to see if the dog is suitable for your home.


----------



## Jefferson's_GSD

Castlemaid said:


> I do believe that this is a strong dog that will need to go to an experienced handler who can really appreciate him and what he brings.
> 
> When contacting the owner, be ready with a lot of questions to see if the dog is suitable for your home.



Is he in the house or is he an outside dog? There is a lot of thinking to do before I would be willing to take on a young adult due to not knowing the dogs history. I have been around German shepherds all my life.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

Jefferson's_GSD said:


> Is he in the house or is he an outside dog? There is a lot of thinking to do before I would be willing to take on a young adult due to not knowing the dogs history. I have been around German shepherds all my life.


There is phone number for "Linda" in the very first post. This is her dog and she could answer all of your questions.


----------



## Jax08

That is not Linda's phone number in the first post. That is Chuck's. But he should be able to give you Linda's contact information.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

Thank you for the clarification Michelle!


----------



## NarysDad

Yes the phone number is mine so that Linda's number isn't broadcasted over the internet. Everyone is welcome to call me and i will give Linda's number. Jefferson GSD you are welcome to call Linda now that you have her number. Just know that this male hasn't been around children so that is something that either needs to be worked with or even thought about also


----------



## heronponie

Would they be willing to rehome out of state? If so, I'll give you a call.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

Keeping Wiley bumped.


----------



## NarysDad

heronponie said:


> Would they be willing to rehome out of state? If so, I'll give you a call.


Location shouldn't matter as it about finding the right home for him


----------



## NarysDad

Bump!


----------



## NarysDad

Bump!!


----------



## RebelGSD

Wishing Wiley a wonderful home for Chrismas!


----------



## huntergreen

any follow up on wiley ?


----------



## RebelGSD

Any news about this boy?


----------



## Karin

I hope Wiley found a good home. It's been quite a while since November.


----------



## onyx'girl

You'd think Nary's dad could have updated. Wonder why he hasn't?


----------

